# Greatland Electrics Motor Controller



## rooster (Dec 6, 2015)

I have a GL1606A2 Controller, 72V to a GLMI10A1 3ph induction motor. I need to determint the pulses of the Dual Chanel A/B Encoder. Anyone know how to get this reading. No paperwork available. Thnx Rooster


----------



## kotzilla (Sep 4, 2015)

Same problem here. Did you ever solve the problem? I am sourcing for a new (non-Greatland, out of production) controller for this motor. And the company Guangdong shinegle is asking if it is 64 pulse and if it is +-AB or +AB-


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

This section (the "DIY EV Wiki") is supposed to be for reference articles. You would probably get more help - because more people would see the thread - if you posted a new thread in the *Electric Motors* section (if a moderator moved this thread to there).


----------



## kotzilla (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for the pointer. I just replied to the message above without noticing that we are in a wiki section here. Sorry about that. Will try to repost elsewhere.


----------

